# Timber framing for deck



## giser3546 (May 15, 2014)

I'm close to having to replace a small deck and was thinking about doing some simple timber framing in the new design. The deck is only a few hundred square feet and only about 3' off the ground. I'm familiar with hand cut mortise and tenon joints and hand cut dovetailing so I feel I could do it pretty easily but I never have before. Whats the best place I can go for plans, maybe a few how tos, or if anyone just has any suggestions.


----------

